# Wishing you all a Happy Valentine's Day.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

You also Ruth and everyone else.
Gift from my man.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*My husband has no clue that it's Valentines' day...just as last month he had no clue it was our wedding anniversary*


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> My husband has no clue that it's Valentines' day...just as last month he had no clue it was our wedding anniversary


My brotha!

We must drink


----------



## charry (Feb 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *My husband has no clue that it's Valentines' day...just as last month he had no clue it was our wedding anniversary*





my hubby remembered valentines day holly.....its the day we got married 31yrs ago ......


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *My husband has no clue that it's Valentines' day...just as last month he had no clue it was our wedding anniversary*


Oh holly. You need to clue ‘that man’ in. 
I’d have big posters hanging up on our walls if that ever happened to me and no baked goods until something changed.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> My brotha!
> 
> We must drink


 now _That_ he would do in a heartbeat....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh holly. You need to clue ‘that man’ in.
> I’d have big posters hanging up on our walls if that ever happened to me and no baked goods until something changed.


 LOL... I';m not really bothered truth be told Keesha...he's good to me in many other ways....


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

charry said:


> my hubby remembered valentines day holly.....its the day we got married 31yrs ago ......
> 
> View attachment 91536


What a handsome couple you make.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> now _That_ he would do in a heartbeat...


Well, I do know a place.....juuuuust need his pic


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh holly. You need to clue ‘that man’ in


At our age? Good luck



Keesha said:


> if that ever happened to me and no baked goods until something changed


...wait


----------



## toffee (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## charry (Feb 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What a handsome couple you make. ❤




thankyou xx


----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL... I';m not really bothered truth be told Keesha...he's good to me in many other ways....


we're not only brothers....we are twins


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> we're not only brothers....we are twins


he's been out of the house since 6am to work , it's now 8.20pm  dark and rainy and he's still not finished work. These are regular daily  exhausting hours for him 15 hour days .. ooops... he's literally just text to say he's on his way home, which means 9pm when he gets in.

I can't expect any more for him than what he's done than that... everyone to their own, but we don't swap romantic cards ... waste of a good tree IMO... but instead of asking anything of _him _for valentines , I have a cold beer on ice ready for him, and his dinner will be on the table the moment he's ready for it ...then he'll shower and be in bed within the hour...exhausted...but there's no question that if I tell him it's valentines he'll offer to take me out sometime over the weekend if I want to go....


----------



## Llynn (Feb 14, 2020)




----------

